# ohne Verfasser



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

Tengo que escribir un trabajo científico en español. ¿Sabéis cómo se dice "ohne Verfasser" en la Bibliografía?


Saludos,


Daniela


----------



## ayuda?

Creo que se escribe así : 
ohne Verfasser (eines unbekannten Autors / Verfassers)
  = [escrito] por un autor desconocido

¿Qué te parece?


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias por la respuesta,

es que tengo que ordenar la literatura por el alfabeto y me faltan unos autores. así que tendría que adjudicar esta literatura sin autores a "ohne Verfasser", lo que en español séría entonces "escrito por un Autor desconocido". Es decir que tendría que adjudicar tal literatura a "e" como "escrito por un Autor desconocido". ¿Me explico?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## baufred

"ohne Verfasser" ... no existe ... en éste caso: *unbekannter Verfasser > (autor) anónimo*

ver: 
http://definicion.de/anonimo/
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seudonimato_y_anonimato

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## kunvla

Autor desconocido. Título, año.
Título, año. Autor desconocido.

Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

Ahh Vale, gracias


Saludos,

Daniela


----------

